# PAS/RMAS Sea Giant and Capable class tugs



## mollythedog (Jul 10, 2008)

I am trying to locate photographs and additional info on these classes of PAS/RMAS tugs-they consisted of Sea Giant,Samson and Superman,and from the Capable class,Capable,Careful,Expert and Nimble.
I have not posted her before,and am not sure if this is the correct forum to use.
Anyway,I understand,from reading the many posts in the gallery,that a number of ex RMAS/PAS employees (is that the term you'd use??) frequent this site. I was hoping that someone,somewhere,may have on board shots of any of these tugs,that may be of crew,but that show other details such as foc'sle details,towing deck and engine room vents etc etc. 
I am hoping to make models of these impressive looking tugs,and have found a number of low level external views,but not much else,and little aerial or elevated shots. Possibly a RN crewman watched and photographed one of these tugs working alongside his ship?? A long shot,but it costs nowt to ask....
Thanks in advance,sorry for long winded post!


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Hello Mollythedog, Welcome aboard; don't be worried about the long post, it's quite short really. Someone from the Naval or Tug department will be along in a minute, tugs have not been my field for the last fifty years, they'll help you; meanwhile, have a look through the gallery and enjoy the trip.


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Mollythedog,there are some pic of these tugs in the gallery but Your best bet is wait for Lancastrian. He has a website that he is just setting up that covers these great old tugs.


----------



## Lancastrian (Feb 8, 2006)

HERE it is.
Further additions gratefully accepted.


----------



## mollythedog (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that replied so far. I have already trawled the SN website (and have been for quite some time). I found that RFA/RMAS site by chance the other day-it is really very nice,and I might be able to help with further photos,if you want them.
I have some W&L postcards that are really beautiful examples of the photographers skill-how they did it,presumably with heavy,large format cameras and glass plates,is beyond me.If there are no copyright issues I'd be happy to send for the website,but who,how and how big? 
I am still looking for those overhead or on board shots though!
I am sure someone,somewhere has them in a box under the bed,curly old 3x5 black and white shots.That is what this site is great for,the odd things that would never get uploaded elsewhere!
Cheers


----------



## Lancastrian (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the offer. I have replied by PM.


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

NIMBLE class
CAPABLE W171( A508) COMPLETED 1946 FLEMING AND FERGUSON
CAREFUL W172 (A293) " " " "
EXPERT W173 (A172) " 1945 " "
NIMBLE W123 (A223) " 1942 " "
LENGHT :- 175' BEAM 35' 8" DRAUGHT 17' GRT 831.89 SPEED 15 KNOTS 
ENGINES stean triple expansion, 2boilers
FUEL FFO 296 tons
IHP 3000
PROPULSION TWIN SCREWS,SINGLE RUDDER
BOLLARD PULL 30 TONS 
RANGE 7000 MILES
CREW 30

SAMSON CLASS :-
SAMSON A390 COMPLETED 1954 ALEX HALL
SEA GIANT A288 " 1955 " "
SUPERMAN - " 1954 " "

LENGHT 180'6" BEAM 36' 11" DRAUGHT 17' 6" GRT 854 SPEED 15 KNOTS 
ENGINES STEAM RECIPROCTING.BOILERS 2 X WATER TUBE.BABCOCK AND WILCOX, OIL FIRED
FUEL FFO 316 TONS
HP 3000
PROPULSION TWIN SCREWS,SINGLE RUDDER
BOLLARD PULL 30 TONS
RANGE 5000 MILES AT 12 KNOTS
CREW 30


----------



## nick the sparks (Jan 4, 2015)

mollythedog said:


> I am trying to locate photographs and additional info on these classes of PAS/RMAS tugs-they consisted of Sea Giant,Samson and Superman,and from the Capable class,Capable,Careful,Expert and Nimble.
> I have not posted her before,and am not sure if this is the correct forum to use.
> Anyway,I understand,from reading the many posts in the gallery,that a number of ex RMAS/PAS employees (is that the term you'd use??) frequent this site. I was hoping that someone,somewhere,may have on board shots of any of these tugs,that may be of crew,but that show other details such as foc'sle details,towing deck and engine room vents etc etc.
> I am hoping to make models of these impressive looking tugs,and have found a number of low level external views,but not much else,and little aerial or elevated shots. Possibly a RN crewman watched and photographed one of these tugs working alongside his ship?? A long shot,but it costs nowt to ask....
> Thanks in advance,sorry for long winded post!


Hi,
I was the RN telegraphist on the sea giant from 1940 to 1946 and although i did have some photos they are lost over the years. 
we were not supposed to take any photos.!!!!
I do, however, remember some things so if there is anything specific that you want to know I will try to help. 
regards Nick


----------

